# PG zx500v2 no reserve $.99 start



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

Old School Phoenix Gold ZX500 v2 W/ Caps Replaced N/R - eBay (item 320623968613 end time Dec-05-10 18:36:08 PST)


----------



## exoplasm (Mar 5, 2009)

thinking about it


----------

